# FR: décider (de) / être décidé à



## user..name

Hello,
 I'm confused! I can't decide how to use this verb. 

Décider quelque chose / décider de quelque chose / décider à quelque chose

Merci d'abord


----------



## SwissPete

En général, _on décide de - verbe_.

J'ai décidé de faire mes courses aujourd'hui.
Elle a décidé d'aller en Espagne l'année prochaine.

Mais : Elle est décidée à aller en Espagne l'année prochaine.

C'est compliqué ! 


PS: Merci d'avance.


----------



## Michel Lassalle

On décide DE faire quelque chose
On décide une chose
On est décidé à faire quelque chose
On décide (=convainc) quelqu'un à faire qqch


----------



## unbonvinblanc

Et en plus, il y a _décider de + nom_, ce qui veut dire "déterminer", comme _décider du sort de qqch_


----------



## Michel Lassalle

Et tant qu'à e^tre complet, j'ajoute la variante pronominale :

Se décider à 

Exemple : "Après avoir hésité plusieurs mois, je me suis décidé à vendre ma maison."


----------



## sisiwordreference

Hi everyone

on a décidé d'aller en Espagne l'année prochaine.  =  We have decided to go to Spain next year.

on est décidé à aller en Espagne l'année prochaine. = ???

How to translate the second sentence in french. 

Is it a rule that " être + participe present + à  + verb "

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

on est décidé à aller en Espagne l'année prochaine - we are determined to go to Spain next year.


----------



## sisiwordreference

parmi les deux  c'est la même signification  on a décidé d'aller  et on est décidé à aller


----------



## Michel Lassalle

Pas d'accord ! "décider de" = "to decide to" est différent de "se décider à" = à peu près "to end up deciding to" signifiant qu'on a mis du temps à prendre la décision, qu'il a fallu se convaincre qu'elle était nécessaire, etc.


----------



## jann

sisiwordreference said:


> parmi les deux  c'est la même signification  on a décidé d'aller  et on est décidé à aller


Not at all.

If you say _on a décidé d'aller_, that means "we decided to go."  It is an action, the action of deciding.  If you say _on est décidé(s) à aller_, it means "we are decided/determined to go."  It is a description, the state of having your mind made up.

Obviously both can refer to the same reality, but they convey different information and have distinct meanings.  You cannot say that they mean the same thing.

Michel Lassalle has pointed out that there is yet another verbal construction, _se décider à, _which conveys yet another meaning.  But it is not the topic of this thread.


----------



## sisiwordreference

Il décide de quitter sa maison

Il est décide à voter son parti.


----------



## Michel Lassalle

Petite correction : "à voter pour son parti". Voter n'est pas transitif.


----------



## Marie3933

Sisi, "Il est décid*é* à voter pour son parti" !
décid*é* = participe passé (valeur d'un adjectif)


----------



## sisiwordreference

sisiwordreference said:


> Il décide de quitter sa maison
> 
> Il est décide à voter son parti.



Il décidé de quitter sa maison.
Il est décidé à voter son parti.


----------



## jann

sisiwordreference said:


> Il décidé de quitter sa maison.
> Il est décidé à voter son parti.


Do you have a question, Sisi?  I don't really understand what you're getting at here.

Il décid*e* de quitter sa maison // Il *a* décidé de quitter sa maison  (present tense // past tense)
Il est décidé à voter *pour *son parti 

But again, _décider de_ and _être décidé à _have different meanings...


----------



## Luccaï

Hi,

Here's another grammar probleme...

Quand Albertine était à la maison_* j’étais bien décidé*_ à garder l’initiative de notre séparation.

Why don't we say_* j'avais bien décidé*_ instead of _*j’étais*_ ?

Thanks.


----------



## Frenchrescue

Hello,

You could say both, with a nuance in the meaning :
J'étais décidé *à* garder l'initiative... = I was determined / resolute to keep the initiative...
J'avais décidé *de* garder l'initiative... = I had decided to keep the initiative...

Hope it will help you,

Frenchrescue


----------



## Luccaï

Thanks! I hadn't learned the first case yet but now got it!


----------

